# bar oil staining help



## mer66 (Nov 4, 2008)

guys I need help.

I am carving some 12" maple rounds 24" high, a bear, and I am using winter grade stihl bar oil, and can't get the staining removed.

mike.


----------



## carvinmark (Nov 4, 2008)

Change over to veggie oil, stains will not be there. I had to do this a few years ago for the same problem. Works great. I even use old used deep frying oil instead of throwing it out.


----------



## mer66 (Nov 4, 2008)

O.K. mark,

what brand may i ask, i am the guy on the other thread about the mse 220.

thankx.

mike.


----------



## carvinmark (Nov 5, 2008)

I don't even pay attention to brands of veggie oil so I honestly can't point you in any direction here.


----------



## mranum (Nov 9, 2008)

Whenever I had an accidental oil spill on a piece of furniture I was making I found the Brake/Electrical Motor cleaner in a spray can works great for pulling the oils out of the wood. Its cheap, non-flammable and found in every auto supply store.


----------



## ironman_gq (Nov 9, 2008)

also works great on concrete floors for pulling oil stains out. Just make sure its the red can if you go with brake kleen cause the green can is EXTREMELY flammable. I use it kill bugs in the shop


----------



## RobbinW (Nov 21, 2008)

*Oil?*

Hi all, I agree with Carvin Mark as far as veggie oil. I been using Canola for over two years now & would never switch back to any regular chain oil ever! you will find when ya first start running it with the oiler adjusted for normal bar oil i will spray oil everwhere on your carving & the old fable of "there is no way it can works as it is too thin" is totally a fable, adjust the oiler down a little at a time & make sure ya dont run out of oil before your gas is out. You will find on most saws with adjustable oilers you can crank the oiler right to the minimum, get very little oil on your carving (unless your running high RPM detialing a single spot) & the temperature of the bar is still not even to the smoking point, way lower temp than with regular oil. The Canola seems to dissipate into the wood & I have finished with epoxies, poly, stains right over top of it & no need toi burn if you want to stay with the natural finish. Bar dressing only takes minutes & about once a month now as compared to once a week & to the belt sander as it was with regular chain oil!
Thanks, Robbinhttp://www.robbinsamazingart.com


----------

